# Target Clearance online



## rebeccaowen (Oct 8, 2010)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Target has alot of stuff 50% off already online and free shipping if you spend $50 dollars on qualified items. They have light up pumpkins for 5 dollars and the bigger ones for 15. ALso lots of costumes and other decor



Do you have a Link?


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.target.com/Halloween-Clearance/b/2238094011/ref=sc_fe_l_0_1038626_5?node=2238094011


----------

